# Echo mystery



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I just aquired a Echo backpack blower that will not start, and I"m having a helll of a time figuring out what is wrong with it. I have done all the usual things...checked compression, checked spark, and checked the fuel. It is getting roughly 125psi compression which is more than enough to run and the spark will jump a 1/4 gap just fine so I know it is hot enough to run. I have gone ahead and put a new NGK plug in it even though the original plug wasn't that worn, and it has fresh 50:1 Echo mix in it.

I have torn into the thing and checked to make sure the flywheel is ok and that the ignition module isn't loose. I have also tried priming the carb with a primer bottle and also with a can of starter fluid, but I still can't get the thing to even act like it's going to start. Another thing that I've check is the exhaust port....it isn't clogged up and there is only very light scaring on the piston rings.

I just don't get it. I can not see anything that is obviously wrong with this blower and it meets all the requirements to run when it comes to fuel, spark, and compression. Any idea what the heck could be wrong?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Since you say you have good conpression, good spark, the flywheel is OK and you still can't get it to start (even with starter fluid) I would look at a bad crankcase seal.

I would also be concered with the scoring on the rings. While you say it has 125 compression, I am suspisous about that. In most cases even a new one won't have compression that high. Abnormally high compression can be caused by a flooded condition that will seal an otherwise scored piston, rings, cyclinder. Make sure you blow the cylinder dry by sticking an airhose into the spark plug hole and turning it over a few times... then check the compression again.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Maybe I didn't explain the scarring thing that well.....The piston itself shows no signs of wear or scarring and the cylinder looks good, but the rings show very very light scarring (i.e. you can see light vertical lines on the rings) which I consider normal wear.

I'm not sure how much experience you have with Echo equipment, but a new unit will have compression in the range of 130psi to 140psi (abnormally high is anything above 160psi). After several years of use they usually range between 115psi and 125psi so the 125psi mine is getting is normal since it is a used blower. I also need to point out that I have washed down the cylinder with starter fluid and blew it out to make sure I was getting an accurate compression reading (I also know that my compression gage is still working properly).

I also checked all the seals when I had everything apart. Everything is dry as a bone so I know that there are no leaks around the crankcase or crankshaft seals.

This is really starting to bug me because I work on these things all day long, but for whatever reason I can't get this one to even fire.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Nope, never worked on a new one... most of the ones I've seen are down around 110. The next problem to look for would be a twisted crank.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

only thing i can think of is it might not be fireing under a load . my spark tester pumps up pressure you might have got a bad plug


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah the plug might be a misfit bad one and is getting the spark blown out. oh one thing is the kill switch right. i had the craftsman weeder with that crappy hold down kill switch that grounded out on the engine. that or its not on good. or the little coil has a short in it.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I put the old spark plug back in and it still won't go. I also checked to see if the piston is near TDC when the flywheel magnet is on the ignition module...it is so I doubt I have a twisted crank. I have also temporarily bypassed the kill switch and it still won't go.

I don't think it has anything to do with the spark because it generates a thick blue spark that will jump a rather large gap with no problem.

This has got me completely stumped. Maybe a bad reed valve?


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

Muffler stopped up?

Mike


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Oh yeah... didn't think about it, but like Mike said, check the spark arrestor... they plug up pretty easily.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah could be thats why i removed em on mine  that or the valve could be bad.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

hankster said:


> Oh yeah... didn't think about it, but like Mike said, check the spark arrestor... they plug up pretty easily.


I cleaned it when I replaced the spark plug...it really wasn't that dirty but I cleaned it anyway.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

bugman said:


> yeah could be thats why i removed em on mine  that or the valve could be bad.


I wouldn't go telling everybody that in public....it's a serious fine from the EPA if you get caught. If I remember correctly, it's about a $5,000 fine.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

shhhhhhhh.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The screen is a spark arrestor and is only required if you use the item on "public" lands... such as national forests or state parks. It is not an EPA requirement. A quick google brings up this http://www.fs.fed.us/r6/oka/fire/ifpl-info/precaution-levels.shtml


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmmmm good i don't go on public property with em anyway. don't think the road counts much either when i'm getting the ditch down.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Hmmm...maybe it was a $5000 fine for a shop that removes one...


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

FYI...the blower ended up having a stuck reed valve. It was literally glued shut by old fuel (which is why it never got fuel when I tried to bottle prime it). Even after I got it to free up, it still doesn't operate correctly so I guess I"m gonna have to replace it.


----------

